# 2014 Texas Trio Classic



## hahndo

:texasflagThe seventh annual Texas Trio Classic fishing tournament will be held June 6th and 7th in Matagorda. Over 50k paid out in 2013.Tourney will be limited to 50 artificial and 50 open teams this year so get your entries in early. All proceeds go to medical research. Go to www.texastrioclassic.com for all info.


----------



## TEBC

We will have all entry forms and prelim rules updated by March 1. You will be able to register and pay on-line starting on that day.


----------



## V-Bottom

Should be at lot of Fun...........


----------



## Run-N-Gun

We'll be there! Looking forward to it as always


----------



## TEBC

Sorry for the delay gentleman. The website is officially updated w all 2014 pre-lim rules and entry forms. You can sign up and pay through the website. Thanks

www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## TEBC

Thanks to all our 2014 Sponsors so far! We could not do with the help of these great companies and people. Check out our website under the sponsor tab. Get your entries in for the 2014 tournament. Both divisions are starting to fill up! www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## dragonbait

*Texas trio classic*

Go online to texastrioncallsic.com and enter online to save $50.00! All information online is updated so its easy to enter and pay online! Hurry up and register for The Tournament Everyone keeps taliking about "THE TEXAS TRIO CLASSIC".:texasflag


----------



## TEBC

Check out our new website. We have made the sign up and pay process on line easier to follow. There is a short video that walks you through the process. You have till the end of May to get the early entry discount. Miss the long sign up lines on Friday and get your early discount by signing up online.

www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## TEBC

2 weeks left to get your early discount. Sign up online or if your like my dad and dont believe in technology by mail. As long as by mail is postmarked by 5/26 you can still get the early discount. Contact any tournament director w questions you might have.

www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## Run-N-Gun

Signed up this morning to take advantage of discount! Less than 2 weeks to sign up and get $50 off.


----------



## TEBC

One week left to get your early entries in for the $50 discount! You can send through the mail postmarked by 5/26 or sign up online by 5/26. Contact any tournament director w any questions. www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## TEBC

Last day to get the early discount. You have till midnight tonight.

www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## H-2

*Tx trio tournament 2014*

46 early entries...Headed towards another record payout and a Great cause


----------



## TEBC

Online Entries will be turned off on Wed June 4th at midnight. Skip the lines on Friday and take advantage of being able to show up Friday, check in, and just enjoy yourself. If you are not able to sign up online by Wed, sign up lines will open at 4pm on Friday at the Matagorda Harbor.

www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## keeepitwet

Any results posted yet?


----------

